# Craftsman 20" Scroll Saw - blade installation?



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

So I am new to scrolling and recently purchased my first saw, a Craftsman 20" Contractor Series Scroll Saw. I am trying to put a new blade on, but the blade seems too long. The manual states that the saw accepts a 5" blade, but when trying to install the blade it is far too long for the saw. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for the response.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no idea of what you are writing about. First you write about a 20" Craftsman saw. Never heard of Craftsman making saw labeled 20".


Then you write that the blade is too long. Is this a bandsaw? Then you state that a 5" blade is "far to long."


Please give more information. A picture would also be helpful.


George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

*Craftsman 20" Contractor Scroll Saw*



CodiakMag said:


> So I am new to scrolling and recently purchased my first saw, a Craftsman 20" Contractor Series Scroll Saw. I am trying to put a new blade on, but the blade seems too long. The manual states that the saw accepts a 5" blade, but when trying to install the blade it is far too long for the saw. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for the response.


it is a 20" Craftsman Scroll Saw.
a few model numbers with that description are listed on the net.
model number from the O/P would help with finding a solution for any issues.

Codiak: is this the saw you have ?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Show pictures of where the blades attach and are you sure you have the correct type of scroll saw blades? Many older scroll saws used small pins on the top and bottom of the blade to hold them in place. They aren’t as common as pinless blades and are slightly harder to find.


----------



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

Its a Sears Craftsman Contractor Series 20" Variable Speed Scroll saw.
Model #113.236400. The manual says that the saw accepts 5 " blades however when trying to install the blade it seems that the blades are too long


----------



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

John, thats the one, i recently purchased it, it came with several blade both pinned and not, the manual describes how to install both, but both seem long


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the tension on the arm backed off so far that the arm has dropped down enough so the blade appears to be too long? i don't know about that specific saw, but I have two scroll saws and I can back of the tension enough to cause this effect.


----------



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

Here is my saw


----------



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry more pics


----------



## CodiakMag (Jan 29, 2020)

So this is a 5" blade sitting where the blade should be installed, as you can see the blade sits too high


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

to help with the photos:

I know this may seem way out of the box, but, is it possible
that the arm is bent from being dropped ?
can you contact the guy you got it from for assistance ?









.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

kklowell said:


> Is the tension on the arm backed off so far that the arm has dropped down enough so the blade appears to be too long? i don't know about that specific saw, but I have two scroll saws and I can back of the tension enough to cause this effect.



That seems to me to be something worth investigating. Your tension adjuster doesn't look quite right when compared to these:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I found a couple of videos on YouTube for your model:





*and FF to 7:50 on this one: *





it is clear, as others have noted, that something is not right
in the blade adjustment-tension area.
hope you get it fixed !!
looking forward to seeing some of your projects when you get it tuned up.

.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is the manual.


----------



## smswantee (Nov 19, 2017)

I haven't seen this until now, and realize that this is a couple of months old...but have you resolved the issue with the scroll saw? I have the same saw, and looking at your pictures, it looks like the large pin going through the arm is missing (directly below the tensioning knob on the top arm). I might be wrong, but when compared to the photos others have posted, it looks to be missing in your saw.


----------



## smswantee (Nov 19, 2017)

Also, just looking at your photos again, and those look to be the same blade clamps as on my saw, which I use for "pinless" blades, not pinned. Hopefully you have been able to get the saw sorted out.


----------



## chuckcnm (Jun 13, 2020)

*Missing upper blade clamp*

I have a 20 scroll saw, 113236400. I am missing the upper blade clamp. any idea where I can find one?

Chuck


----------



## Stephen_R. (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi so this thread is perfect for my situation. I have the Craftsman 20 inch scroll saw, picked it up last year for $100 cdn. I've messed up by tightening the blade clamp to much, and snapped it off. trying to find a replacement for it any suggestions.


----------



## Stephen_R. (Mar 29, 2021)

HoytC said:


> That seems to me to be something worth investigating. Your tension adjuster doesn't look quite right when compared to these:


If you see my post, i'm looking for the upper arm blade clamp, managed to snap mine off over tightening. Can't seem to find one anywhere. Any suggestion? Sreiff!sympatico.ca.


----------



## Stephen_R. (Mar 29, 2021)

The pic on the right, without the knob is what mine looked like.
The pic below shows my situation.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Most, if not all scroll saws have an upper and lower arm. The upper arm is controlled primarily with the tensioner while the lower kind of has a rotating cam attached to the motor. Reach in and rotate the cam and that will lower the bottom arm..you may have to remove the cover plate on certain saws to rotate the cam as was the case with my older Dremel but that's basically how to get it done..alternatively you might be able to put the switch to the lowest setting so the motor runs as slow as possible and switch on the power for a second to move the lower arm into the right position.. It's not always intuitive, but it is doable..
Edit: seeing the pictures you might have to reach up under the saw to move the cam.. Once you figure out how to do it it'll be easy and if not you may want to get a different saw.. A lot of older scroll saws can be a real pain in the butt for blade changes..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The lower blade attachment assembly must be in the fully up position as well as the tension arm when it's properly adjust for a 5" blade to tension correctly. They must work in unison to maintain tension at all times and positions of the lower attachment as it cycles up and down. This photo shows a "serious" lack of adjustment on the upper arm:









It's quite possible the tension arm, there are two arms on this saw, is either broken and has fallen down or the adjustment is so far down it appears "broken". See what you can do to determine what the issue really is.


----------



## Stephen_R. (Mar 29, 2021)

So I got lucky. I was telling my neighbour about the break and, as he is a retired machinist, who just happens to have a milling machine in his basement ....
He milled me a new part from some material
























he had and then he decided to braise the broken upper clamp and so now I have two. 
so back up and running, initial cuts with the new part work great.


----------



## TNDan (Aug 26, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> to help with the photos:
> 
> I know this may seem way out of the box, but, is it possible
> that the arm is bent from being dropped ?
> ...


Hi John
I'm not sure if this is allpowed or not. If not, admin, please delete. 
This is a stretch, but i was wondering if you know if the delta quick clamp from a delta 40-650 scroll saw can fit on to the craftsman 20 inch contractor series scroll saw. They are both the older style c arm saws. The craftsman uses an allen screw to tighten the blade clamp. It would sure be nice to have a faster clamp system. Thanks a bunch. Hope all is well.
Sincerely
Dan A


----------



## DLegault (3 mo ago)

Stephen_R. said:


> So I got lucky. I was telling my neighbour about the break and, as he is a retired machinist, who just happens to have a milling machine in his basement ....
> He milled me a new part from some material
> View attachment 426151
> View attachment 426152
> ...


Just wondering if your neighbour could make more? My bottom one just broke. they are the same as the top.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

DLegault said:


> Just wondering if your neighbour could make more? My bottom one just broke. they are the same as the top.


Welcome to the forum, sorry about the broken saw.

Stephen hasn't been here since April 2021. Maybe he'll get an email for activity in this thread, maybe not. Maybe the part is on eBay?


----------

